# Don't let the bed bugs bite!



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

A simple nightie night greeting to you guys wherever you maybe


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

...that is so painfully adorable. <3!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh. S/he is so adorable and that dish is the perfect size for a comfy bed.


----------



## HedgehogsInc. (Apr 30, 2013)

OMG, that is so cute!! Is your hedgehog a boy or a girl?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

thanks guys! it's a boy if i'm not mistaken. nowadays he changed his usual sleeping spot in favor of his food bowl. talk about gluttony and sloth lol.. i tried changing the bowl to something smaller and he still forces himself to sleep with half of his body inside haha! kinda funny to look at before going to work


----------



## Abbylee (Oct 9, 2013)

OMG cuteness overload!


----------

